# still looking for info



## gohan4202 (May 6, 2006)

Hello i am still looking for help in trying to find a dojo that will accept a student as an uchi deshi. My curent lvl of training is next to nothing but i really am willing to devote all my time to almost any of the arts. I am willing to train as much as possioble. this is my life goal and any help would be really appericated.  If there are any serious replies about a few places i may be able to cheack into please send the information to gohan4202@hotmail.com once again thank you to all who reply.
:asian:


----------



## mantis (May 6, 2006)

gohan4202 said:
			
		

> Hello i am still looking for help in trying to find a dojo that will accept a student as an uchi deshi. My curent lvl of training is next to nothing but i really am willing to devote all my time to almost any of the arts. I am willing to train as much as possioble. this is my life goal and any help would be really appericated. If there are any serious replies about a few places i may be able to cheack into please send the information to gohan4202@hotmail.com once again thank you to all who reply.
> :asian:



where?


----------



## bobster_ice (May 6, 2006)

gohan4202 said:
			
		

> Hello i am still looking for help in trying to find a dojo that will accept a student as an uchi deshi. My curent lvl of training is next to nothing but i really am willing to devote all my time to almost any of the arts. I am willing to train as much as possioble. this is my life goal and any help would be really appericated. If there are any serious replies about a few places i may be able to cheack into please send the information to gohan4202@hotmail.com once again thank you to all who reply.
> :asian:


 
Dude, check google, just type in the martial art you want to do and what city/town you live in,

Bobby.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

The uchi deshi concept is not exactly one that you can just sign up for.  It is more or less an honor given to a student that has already proven themselves to be loyal, disciplined and humble.  It's not like applying for a scholarship or an internship.  There is a group that advertises 3-year live-in karate program in Blackbelt magazine if you are serious in you search for total martial art emersion.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 4, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> There is a group that advertises 3-year live-in karate program in Blackbelt magazine if you are serious about your desire to be in you search for total martial art emersion.


 
This is the program to Stone Dragone refers....

http://budokaratehouse.com/


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> This is the program to Stone Dragone refers....
> 
> http://budokaratehouse.com/


 
I knew it was something like that!  I don't have a magazine handy and "budo house" wasn't googling so well....:asian:


----------

